# Legacies of Betrayal, HH 31 is available



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/exclusive-products/legacies-of-betrayal-hardback.html

Just spotted that it has gone up, and Ive just grabbed the ebook version.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Excellent just grabbed myself as well


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished going through it, a goodly bit of disappointment. Essentially a collection of HH shorties released during digital mondays which I already have read. Also including the previously LE story brotherhood of the storm which I have as well.

Only redeeming grace was the prose version of several audio dramas, which had my interest as I cannot hear the mp3s due to my hearing problems.


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm eager for opinions on the short stories.

I already own Brotherhood of the Storm, so I'm inclined to skip this one. Unless the shorts are all amazing.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

Just finished it, skipped most of it as I had already read them. Very disappointed I should have looked closer at what was in it before buying it I didn't realise there was nothing new it.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Would anyone be so kind as to post a full list of all the stories. It sounds like most of it is recycled...which is very disappointing. However, I'm not surprised by BL's money-grubbing tactics


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Brotherhood of the Storm – Chris Wraight 
Serpent – John French 
Hunter’s Moon – Guy Haley 
Veritas Ferrum – David Annandale 
Riven – John French 
Strike and Fade – Guy Haley 
Honour to the Dead – Gav Thorpe 
Butcher’s Nails – Aaron Dembski-Bowden 
Warmaster – John French 
Kryptos – Graham McNeill 
Wolf’s Claw – Chris Wraight 
Thief of Revelations – Graham McNeill 
The Divine Word – Gav Thorpe 
Lucius, the Eternal Blade – Graham McNeill
The Eightfold Path – Anthony Reynolds 
Guardian of Order – Gav Thorpe 
Heart of the Conqueror – Aaron Dembski-Bowden 
Censure – Nick Kyme 
Lone Wolf – Chris Wraight 
Child of Night – Extract (just a teaser version of the ebook of the same name, barely one page)


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Could you tell us what Heart of the Conquerer is about?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Could you tell us what Heart of the Conquerer is about?


Tis a 1000-word short about the final Navigator on-board the Conquerer, post Angron's Ascension.


LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

very tempted to get it. Havent read much of the stories in it yet


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Read most of those, and I'm certainly not paying for BotS again. I'll save my cash for when Death and Defiance becomes available to download.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Brotherhood of the Storm – Chris Wraight - Read it.
> Serpent – John French - Not read it.
> Hunter’s Moon – Guy Haley - Listened to it.
> Veritas Ferrum – David Annandale - Not listened to it.
> ...


Not greatly impressed but these anthology releases are necessary with all the eShorts and eNovellas they are releasing lately. I am not displeased by the release of this book as I would be unhappier if all of these stories remained only available on the internet, just means we have to wait a bit longer for some new Heresy stuff.


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Brother Lucian said:


> *Serpent – John French *
> *Hunter’s Moon – Guy Haley *
> Riven – John French
> Honour to the Dead – Gav Thorpe
> ...


Only those in marked here are of interest as I haven't read them, and the rest which is still here is because they are the written version of the audios. It's a shame the full version of _Child of the Night_ wasn't included.



Khorne's Fist said:


> Read most of those, and I'm certainly not paying for BotS again. I'll save my cash for when Death and Defiance becomes available to download.


My thoughts exactly.



Lord of the Night said:


> Not greatly impressed but these anthology releases are necessary with all the eShorts and eNovellas they are releasing lately. I am not displeased by the release of this book as I would be unhappier if all of these stories remained only available on the internet, just means we have to wait a bit longer for some new Heresy stuff.


Necessary yes, but I think they should have included these in an anthology first in tree-format, and then released in digital format for those who prefer it. Not sold as single shorts for everyone to collect separately. I would have preferred to get them collect in one book (like Tales of Heresy, Age of Darkness and Mark of Calth). I hate paying twice for the same story.


----------

